# After apprenticeship with IBEW



## J∑3 (Aug 14, 2021)

I asked someone from my local how long I'd be obligated to work with them after completing my apprenticeship, and he told me 5 years. Is this the same across the board? Or, do other locals do it differently?


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

Never heard of being obligated to work for anyone after completing your apprenticeship.

Did you sign any type of contract agreeing to do so?


----------



## J∑3 (Aug 14, 2021)

wiz1997 said:


> Never heard of being obligated to work for anyone after completing your apprenticeship.
> 
> Did you sign any type of contract agreeing to do so?


I haven't put pen to paper just yet I've just been shopping around and looking at different locals.


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

J∑3 said:


> I haven't put pen to paper just yet I've just been shopping around and looking at different locals.


In that case, read carefully any contract you sign.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

wiz1997 said:


> In that case, read carefully any contract you sign.


And if you don't understand everything, which you won't, get a lawyer that works with employment matters and pay them to review it.


----------



## ZacharyBob (May 3, 2020)

Different from one local to the next, in 659 we pay for our school and books but have no obligations when we're done. However it is definitely frowned upon to take IBEW schooling with the intention of applying your education elsewhere.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

J∑3 said:


> I asked someone from my local how long *I'd be obligated to work with them after completing my apprenticeship*, and he told me 5 years. Is this the same across the board? Or, do other locals do it differently?


That is crazy.... certainly not done around here.


----------



## aidonius (Jul 10, 2018)

I've heard this before. The idea is that the union fronted the money for your education and the five years is the time it takes for you to pay them back. I don't think you have to stay in your local though as long as you pay your dues. 
Best thing is to call the hall and see what they say since they are the experts on the subject.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

My ibew local didn't have rules like that.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

I would not call the hall, I would go see the organizer of the local and have a sit down.
What you are told verbally is not contractual.


----------

